# American Football gear for snowboarding (skiing)?



## SkiBoarder (Feb 19, 2014)

Hola! Complete newbie here.
I'm due to hit the hard slope for a taster/beginners snowboarding day so am currently thinking about what suitable clothes I have. regarding any padding, what do people think about using some old American Football stuff I've recently found (and they still fit me, yay!)- by that I don't actually mean the shoulder pads and helmet 
I'm more thinking about the 5 pocket under armour girdle with the hip, thigh and tail pad inserts. And possibly wearing my old football shorts and fitting in the knee pads.

As I said I'm a complete noob, so don't know whether this kind of padding will be too bulky - but of course it's designed for 'football athletes' to be able to run and operate smoothly.

Well I'm thinking some of you guys will know best (and possibly even have played/play football).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Assuming you are for real and not a part of the recent influx of trolling, I would say that football impact shorts will work fine as long as they are the newer lower profile type. I actually used an old tailbone pad that I found laying around from my playing days until I bought some actual impact shorts designed for snowsports. It worked well enough but not as good as the newer shorts. Really, just using a tailbone pad will go a long way to helping you as a noob.

If you are a troll, then fuck off. And to the mods, this is what happens when you let obvious trolls run rampant in the forum. People like me who just want to help become gun shy and start telling innocent people to fuck off when they didn't deserve it.


----------



## SkiBoarder (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by lower profile, but the specific one (girdle) I have is this

Under Armour 5 Pocket Reverse Girdle EP Sports


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

those and maybe some wristguards are a good idea, don't exaggerate though, everyone takes their licks in the beginning


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea that girdle should be fine.. its definitely better than nothing. expect to be falling alot..specifically on your butt and your hands. wrist guards and a tailbone pad will save you a ton of agony later on


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

What I meant by low profile was the more modern type pads and shorts. As in other sports, the technology in football has changed over time. When I played in the 90's we were still using the larger, bulkier hip and thigh pads than the kids do these days. Obviously those would be a hindrance to your mobility under a pair of snowboard pants, not to mention overkill since you are not tackling/being tackled repeatedly.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can also use hockey shorts and even baseball sliding shorts with padding. 

It was hard to find snowboard butt pads for my 8 year old son. He started playing hockey last year so I just had him wear the hockey shorts and I added little more football padding to it when he's riding.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i'd recommend tailbone pads + kneepads... everyone has to pay their dues when learning so you might as well wear some protection


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> You can also use hockey shorts and even baseball sliding shorts with padding.
> 
> It was hard to find snowboard butt pads for my 8 year old son. He started playing hockey last year so I just had him wear the hockey shorts and I added little more football padding to it when he's riding.


i considered wearing my hockey pants & shins when i was learning but decided that would look way too ridiculous for an adult


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I would also say wear a backpack if you are beginning. Protecting your back is pretty important.


----------



## SkiBoarder (Feb 19, 2014)

CassMT said:


> those and maybe some wristguards are a good idea, don't exaggerate though, everyone takes their licks in the beginning


Yeah, I was a bit concerned about going overboard and turning up looking like the Michelin Man. I've actually got a Schutt rib protector - but think I'll give that a miss.

Just ordered a new tail bone plate as I appear to have lost mine, but remember from the football days that that was one thing I wasn't allowed to even train without.

How about over clothes? I did a bit of a google search and it seems for dry slopes I should avoid 'snow gear' as it it will get wrecked.

Thanks again.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> What I meant by low profile was the more modern type pads and shorts. As in other sports, the technology in football has changed over time. When I played in the 90's we were still using the larger, bulkier hip and thigh pads than the kids do these days. Obviously those would be a hindrance to your mobility under a pair of snowboard pants, not to mention overkill since you are not tackling/being tackled repeatedly.


I remember these days... with the big bulky Adams Girdles and thigh pads  I was just a tyke at the time, and the damn pants and pads went down to my shins... anyhow... I now play college ball, and this is what i rock on the field.










I wear them when i ride as well... i dont think i would ever wear anything else now... even the snowboard "specific" pads... i trust these pads theyve saved me from grown 300 pound men diving at my legs... they should save me from a rail or some stupid two planker...


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

SkiBoarder said:


> How about over clothes? I did a bit of a google search and it seems for dry slopes I should avoid 'snow gear' as it it will get wrecked.
> 
> Thanks again.


What do you mean by "dry slopes"? You'll be falling a lot, on snow (I presume), so waterproof stuff is a must if you are to be comfortable. And gloves - definetely some nice warm waterproof gloves!

My first time out I didn't have any gear, so I wore layers and my bike rain gear on top. Also my biking winter gloves. Worked well enough. Only thing that got soaked was my head. I didn't have a helmet and I learned in a snowstorm... hat got soaked through. XD


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

dry slope is artificial surface, like carpet/astroturf stuff

i missed that bit in the op..in that case suit up how you want! maybe one of those blowup sumo wrestler suits


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

CassMT said:


> dry slope is artificial surface, like carpet/astroturf stuff
> 
> i missed that bit in the op..in that case suit up how you want! maybe one of those blowup sumo wrestler suits


Oh, I see! Yeah I missed it too, unless "hard slope" means that too. 

No need for snow gear when there's no snow :laugh:


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Do not forget that football helmet


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You should go in full football gear at least once just for fun.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

....and post some pics of that!

can't imagine trying to learn on that, i think any protective measures are justified


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, knees, ass, and wrists take all the beating as a beginner. Armour up!


----------

